# A couple more MAGLITES



## rherrell (Feb 12, 2010)

These things are ALMOST as addicting as pens. I think they're even harder to photograph, too.:wink:

Curly Maple dyed with food coloring, CA finish.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Feb 12, 2010)

Unique, unique, unique


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 12, 2010)

Rick,
Fantastic looking.  The finish on them is just stunning.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 12, 2010)

Great work Rick!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are awesome.


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 12, 2010)

Great work! I'm gonna have to start trying these!


----------



## medemt (Feb 12, 2010)

Rick,

Are these from a kit or something you do from scratch? If from a kit, where do they come from?

They are very nice looking.

Dan


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are just too cool!


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 12, 2010)

Rick, I really like your work on these.
They are stunning!


----------



## schafergroup2006 (Feb 12, 2010)

sweet  those are gorgeous


----------



## rherrell (Feb 13, 2010)

medemt said:


> Rick,
> 
> Are these from a kit or something you do from scratch? If from a kit, where do they come from?
> 
> ...


 
No Dan, these aren't from a kit. I got these at Lowes for around $8.75 each and did all the mods myself.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 13, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Rick, I really like your work on these.
> They are stunning!


 

THANKS John,  and to EVERYONE who commented.:biggrin::biggrin:

They really aren't that hard to make and the $8.75 purchase price should make it doable for everyone.:wink:


----------



## holmqer (Feb 13, 2010)

rherrell said:


> No Dan, these aren't from a kit. I got these at Lowes for around $8.75 each and did all the mods myself.



The Lowes near me charges $22 for them!


----------



## rherrell (Feb 14, 2010)

Eric, I believe you're looking at the LED ones. The ones I buy have the krypton ( I think?) light in them. Whatever it's called, I know they're alot cheaper than the LED ones.:wink:


----------



## johncrane (Feb 14, 2010)

Let there be light, there little rippers Rick! well done.


----------



## Dustygoose (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice!!  Looks like they were ment to be made of wood!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## David Keller (Feb 18, 2010)

I absolutely love these...  any chance for a tutorial with pictures in the library?


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 18, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome, once again!


----------



## louisbry (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice idea Rick. They are beautiful.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 19, 2010)

David Keller said:


> I absolutely love these... any chance for a tutorial with pictures in the library?


 
This is my original post David....  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57068

 There's really not that much to it!:wink:


----------

